# "The Legacy of Climategate"



## Wayne (Jan 18, 2010)

Cal Beisner writes about one fallout from the Climategate emails:



> As the Congressionally commissioned Wegman Report (http://www.uoguelph.ca/~rmckitri/research/WegmanReport.pdf), which found that Michael Mann's now infamous "hockey stick" graph of historic temperatures rested on cherry-picked data and basic fallacies in statistics and that criticisms of it by Steve McIntyre and Ross McKitrick were "valid and compelling," rather mildly put it, "authors in the area of paleoclimate studies are closely connected and thus ‘independent studies’ may not be as independent as they might appear on the surface. We note that there is no evidence that Dr. Mann or any of the other authors in paleoclimatology studies have had significant interactions with mainstream statisticians."
> 
> Peer review having failed abysmally in climate change science, scientists devoted to the free exchange of ideas on a level playing ground created, probably unintentionally, a substitute: peer-to-peer review.
> 
> ...



Sort of like a scientific Puritan Board!


----------



## ZackF (Jan 18, 2010)

A recent blog post at Lewrockwell.com links to an article chronicling how some wretches at google.com are cloaking and cherry picking search results for climategate. Taking left wing google.com down a notch is another good coming out of climategate.


----------

